# panic attacks



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

I dont know what happened to me.it started a couple days ago.I finally said out load that i dont like my job.Since than ive been thinking of ways to leave.The problem is i make alot of money and i wont get the same anywhere else.That alone is alot of pressure.Well last night i started crying,Wich is strange cause i dont cry unless im whatching tv.This morning i really panicked.I couldnt breath.I almost threw up.They moved my office so it takes longer for me to get there.Im so scared i will have an attack and not be able to get home in time.My attack are really bad.It feel like labor.Im suppose to be starting school soon to be an accountant.My goal is to work from home.But i dont feel like im gonna make it.Im really about to give up.I dont want to go back on meds cause they make my to yucky.Even though i dont know any of you guys this was very hard for me to write cause i have such a shell around me.I would love to hear any advice.Im even thinking about dissability.I dont think i can get unemloyment if i quit.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Angel, Sorry you are having such a hard time. I have read here that getting disability for IBS is next to impossible. I hear you saying you do not like your job. But did you mean the line of work you are in currently? Because you also mentioned school for accounting. So you would like to change careers to be an accountant then? Well if you knew that there was a definite end point to your current job because of the education you are getting for accounting, could that help ya hang on a bit at least until your education is finished? Like there is a light at the end of the tunnel?I mean you are making good educational choices, and perhaps just saying to yourself "I only have "X" amount of days or months left, I can hang on." Also you have moved your job location, and there is more of a ride home. Do you have to use only your bathroom? Or will any port in a storm do? Some people I know have trouble using public restrooms, but you could scope out some decent restrooms on your route and feel more secure knowing you have a place to go to _if_ the need arises. Think positively too. Hey did you make it there and back today without any problems? Well good chance you will tomorrow too. But in the event you need a bathroom on the road, use the weekend or lunch time to scout the area for good, clean public restrooms. Perhaps you will feel more secure knowing you have an alternative to trying to make it all the way home.I'll be thinking of you and congratulate you on saying "out loud" that you are NOT happy in your current position and for also having the courage to sign up to learn a different career. I wish you much success with whatever you decide.







BQ


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

thanx for taking the time out to answer my post.im not d- prone so im ok with the bathroom situation.My attack consist of pain and passing out.I think thats what i fear most.I dont want to pass out in front of everyone.I get so nervous when i start panicking and my hands get clammy and i start having cold sweats. As for the education.I want to get my cpa.I havent even started school yet so im looking at 4 years b4 i get what i want.see my biggest problem is I make more money than my boyfriend.i hate to say it but im keeping everything together so if leave my job, I dont know what would happen.I dont want to put that kind of stress on my boyfriend.I just dont want the stress either.Im sure anyone that runs a household understands.The only thing with me is im only 24 with an 8 year old daughter,and im getting alot of pressure from my family and friends about how far ive come.when i told people i wanted to leave they all started yelling "are you crazy"I dont know.Im seeing my shrink saturday so maybe he can shed some light on this.Thanx again----It feels good to discuss this.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Angel excellent that you are seeing a therapist. Yes it would be a great place to look for some guidance. Ultimately though it will be up to you and You will be up to IT! Keep holding the positives up in front of you. That you have made so many trips and meetings, calls etc without any problems. Hold that up in front of you instead of thinking about all the what ifs. Projection is unhealthy for all of us, _planning_ is _not_ unhealthy. Planning is very healthy. So plan for the worst, but expect the best.Good luck with your session on Saturday and let us know how you are doing.(((angelk)))BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Let us know how you do angel?I changed my job years back for the better as it was through the roof stress and did not agree at the time with my IBS.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

well i made it through work today.This office is so diffrent.I thought my old office was really into sales.these new managers take it personal if you dont meet you qouta.I just heard that they always listen in on your calls to make sure your bridging.I had a panic attack again this morning.This time it was from driving.I drive all the time,But i felt like i was going to get in an accident.I also felt like everyone was whatching me.Wierd huh?I think im gonna try to hang in there as long as can.I'll put every extra penny i have into paying off my car than get out of there.I just hope i dont have a full breakdown b4 that.So far so good.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well Angel you now have a goal to shoot for and a definite end point for this job. Sounds very stressful to me, by the way. Like I'd last about a minute and a half.







I'll be pulling for you as far as getting that car paid off asap. Perhaps then you can take something less stressful but still enables you to pursue your accounting goal.Congrats on today...







You made it!!! Again, hold that up in front of yourself...you made it through today! One day at a time & you'll get there.All the best!BQ


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Angel,From the little that I understand about panic attacks, they are often caused by fear of panic attacks - they become a cycle. I ran across this yesterday & posted it in another thread - thought you might be interested. "Or, in some cases a fear can be turned into a wish. Patients have turned feared panic attacks into wishes that the heart will beat wildly which stops the panic (Frankl, 1985)."That quote refers to the use of Paradoxical Intention, and it comes from: http://mentalhelp.net/psyhelp/chap14/chap14m.htm PI is a quick & easy to use technique that is described at the above site, & I have found useful for IBS(D). Also, I don't think panic attacks can lead to a breakdown. It's good to remember that they can't hurt you & they don't last long, though they can make you feel miserable temporarily.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Angel,I feel for you. I sometimes have mild panic attacks like this, although at the time I feel like I'm going to faint and they don't feel mild....I know people who have them so bad they think they are having a heart attack and end up in the emergency room.I find the best thing to do is get out of the office find a quiet corner coffee shop or auiet place, sip some tea and read a good book for half an hour or so. You need to stop your mind from creating the obsessive patterns somehow through breathing, visualization or focusing your mind on something else.I'd stay away from the heavy duty anxiety drugs unless you can't function at all. I hope things work out for you.best wishesJane


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

You guys have been great.thank you.--Jane that getting away thing would be grate for a normal office.Unfortunetly i work for a mega call center.My company needs to know where you are at all times.When i go to the bathroom i have to punch in a certain code that tells the main center where i am.If i punch out to many times or for to long it ruins my performance level,which isnt good when im up for raises.I have gotta figure out other career options.Well tomorrow is the day i see my therepist.I cant wait


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

ok i saw my theripists yesterday.how am i feeling? O god i have to go to that place tomorrow an work!!!!Well i knew i couldnt be cured in one day.I guess i was hoping he would tell me what to do.But i do have a game plan.If anyone saw my post on being a realtor.IM gonna try that.im going to first go the school.They said you can get liscensed in a month.than maybe ill try it parttime and see if its for me.Of course while im still at my regular job.And ill see for myself how the money works.Its a start.My theripest did tell me something i wanted to hear.He said im only 24.I have a whole life ahead of me and i cant force myself to keep doing something that i hate doing.I almost feel like someone gave me the ok to leave and not to feel so guilty about it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Great Angel! Sounds like you have a good plan and great that you got some affirmations too.







Now tomorrow think about all the days without a problem and just expect that to be the case again. Keep at it, you are on your way!







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Angel,keep working at it and let us know. Also read the anxiety post by on the forum here.In time you will get this sorted out and feel better.keep us posted.







PS Yes one day is not usally enough although sometimes you wish it was. LOL


----------

